# Tea towel toppers



## DakotaBrat (Jun 30, 2002)

I've knitted some dishclothes and towels But now I would like to knit some easy towel toppers I bought some Christmas towels and would like to give some out for gifts but I'd like easy patterns I'm on slow dialup so the ehow videos take forever to load Can anyone help me out TIA


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is a very easy pattern.
http://web.archive.org/web/20031103035309/www.geocities.com/allycake/index7.html

This one has ribbing:
http://yarn-visions.blogspot.com/2010/10/ribbed-towel-toppers.html
This lady has a few others on her blog if you search around.


----------



## DakotaBrat (Jun 30, 2002)

Thank you fairly new to knitting and I'm sick of knitting scarves. Will try the first one first Thanks again


----------

